# Nikon distortion firmware update / lens profiles in Lr



## willdoak

I wondered how this would relate to lens profiles in Lr until I read that all it does is add distortion correction to more lenses than the previous firmware did. So I presume it has nothing to do with lens profiles in Lr. Am I correct?

Will


----------



## sizzlingbadger

It only changes the corrections to in camera jpeg files so raw correction in LR is not effected.


----------

